# 686 clothes found at Marshalls discount store



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ours has burton, special blend, foursquare, 686 etc rather often..they sell a ton of element..i bought goretex burton gloves with liners fo 20$


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

what city/town? 

and that's awesome...hopefully ours will start carrying some other names, but for the moment i'm happy with finding 686 gear there!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> what city/town?
> 
> and that's awesome...hopefully ours will start carrying some other names, but for the moment i'm happy with finding 686 gear there!


detroit area...its sweet because no one goes there cuz they sell mainly hood assss shitt


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

my sister called me tonight & said she found a pair of 32 boa boots at tj maxx in winchester, va for like $60! 

this must be a new thing, cuz i've never noticed this much gear being sold at these discount stores before!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ive seen a ton of element stuff at marshalls. bought a quickdsilver hoodie for $20 a while back. search and you can find some good stuff in there. didnt know about the snow gear tho. Nice find Jenn.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

they sell last years Grenade Gloves also, a got a pair of mittens for $19 bucks and Im eyeing a jacket for like $79.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

where? 

when ya'll post, let people know where it's at...what store in which city. it's good lookin' out.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ sorry..Im in Jersey, but I do believe it could be Nation wide. I've been to two diffrent marshalls and have seen alot of Grenade,686, burton etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

right, but maybe they don't have a marshalls. maybe they have a marshas instead! and maybe they don't have 686 gear at marshas but they do have ride gear, or whatever. you know?! just sayin', it can be different depending on your location, so if you know of the stash spots...share the wealth!


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

yea I got my 686 fleece at Marshalls (Annapolis) about a month ago for like $16, i was definately pumped about it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

which one in the detroit area are you talking about? im gonna have to check that out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

In virginia beach, we have 686, grenade, and burton at our marshalls down the street from my house. My friend picked up a Grenade Jacket for 80$.
I haven't seen any other brands yet.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

eherb03 said:


> which one in the detroit area are you talking about? im gonna have to check that out.


12 and gratiot, all out of goretex gloves, but i would still check it out. a ton of wool burton socks in all kinds of colors for 7$


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive seen: Volcom, Sessions, 686, Thirty Two, Spy, Orage, Dakine, Holden, Burton. thats just off the top of my head. TJmaxx in WI


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

whatttt marshalls. siick.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

mine has burton, DC, element, dragon, anon, grenade. 

Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

i got 200 dollar grenade pants for 80 at marshalls


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

I found some burton k2 spyder high end Columbia ride and stuff in outer layers and pants


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

686 burton geat at burlington coat factory ----- 23rd and 6th ave manhattan
tj max and marshals = grenade burton slalom pants an jackets...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

oh snap, definately going there tomorrow


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Does America have Winners?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Winners = Canadian Marshalls


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> Does America have Winners?


doesn't appear so from looking at the locations page on their site. but if you know of the stash spots at any stores in canada, feel free to share the knowledge with your canadian brothers, eh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Idaho Falls, ID

TJ Maxx has some gear... I cant recall all that hey had, but I remember seeing Spyder, roxy, special blend, and 686 at the begining of December.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

saw some grenade, burton and 686 at marshalls in Hagerstown last time i was in.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

In calgary here and several other Canadian cities we have *Winners*. I have found cheap 686 jackets, rossignol, spyder, oakley, oneil etcetc. Lots of ecko, volcom, quiksilver n such.

Its where I go to do all my shopping. Saved 200$ on a jacket, 40$ on gloves and a ton on clothing and shoes.


----------

